# (ge)ziemen



## Kobzar

Hello everybody, I am translating from the German into English a historical novel about the Pythagoreans, their forerunners, and their followers. It is still unpublished in the original German. There is a chapter about Plato, where the original German says (it is Aristoteles who speaks about Plato there): 

"Nichts liegt mir ferner als Neid gegenüber einen Manne, den noch nicht einmal zu loben einem Schlechten geziemt."

The beginning of the sentence seems clear (something like "nothing is more alien to me than jealousy towards a man"…), but I am not sure about the proper translation of the relative clause "den noch nicht einmal zu loben einem Schlechten geziemt." It seems to me that Aristoteles means that Plato has never praised anything bad, but the way of expressing that idea in German sounds awkward to me (please bear in mind that I am not a native speaker of German). I think that the most natural way of putting that would be: "ein Mann, der noch nie etwas Schlechtes gelobt hat." Judging from the Langenscheidt German-English dictionary (geziemen - Englisch-Übersetzung - Langenscheidt Deutsch-Englisch Wörterbuch), the verb "(ge)ziemen" seems to demand a noun in the dative case (it should be said "dem… zu loben geziemt"), and by the way it also seems that "(ge)ziemen" is a reflexive verb, but the reflexive pronoun "sich" is lacking. Or is "den" the direct object of "loben"? Then how can we construe "einem Schlechtes"? I have also thought that perhaps an auxiliary verb "hat" is elliptic at the end of the relative clause, but even so I am not sure of the whole thing. Anyway one must try to understand the text as it is, before trying correcting it in order to understand it… Any help will be appreciated.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Demiurg

As a main clause: _Es geziemt noch nicht einmal einem Schlechten ihn (= Plato) zu loben._

I understand it as an insult: _Even for a bad guy it's not appropriate to praise him (= Plato)._


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> Es geziemt noch nicht einmal einem Schlechten ihn (= Plato) zu loben.


No, you are distorting it: _Noch nicht einmal _belongs to _zu loben_, not to _einem Schlechten.
_
I understand it the other way around. What Aristotle wants to say is not an insult, quite the opposite: _Who am I to praise Plato?
_
_It is inappropriate for someone mediocre like myself to even praise Plato._​
Cf.: Allgemeine Geschichte Der Philosophie


----------



## bearded

Kobzar said:


> nothing is more alien to me than jealousy


Hello
I feel that _Neid _corresponds to 'envy' here, rather than to 'jealousy'.
In my opinion, GBack's interpretation is correct - based on both the German text and the Greek verses he has quoted. However, why the speaker (Aristoteles) says that he absolutely does not envy Plato, is not fully clear to me in that context. Should it mean that Ar. does not consider himself worthy of even envying Plato...?

(please note: gegenüber eine_m_ Manne)


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Noch nicht einmal _belongs to _zu loben_, not to _einem Schlechten._


*+ 1*

Umformuliert: Einem Schlechten geziemt es noch nicht einmal, ihn (= den Mann) zu loben. = Ein Schlechter darf sich nicht anmaßen, sich über ihn (= den Mann) zu äußern,  nicht einmal positiv. 



Gernot Back said:


> What Aristotle wants to say is not an insult, quite the opposite: Who am I to praise Plato?


Das geht m.M.n. allerdings zu weit, angesichts der Tatsache, dass A. _oft genug platonische Lehren mit aller Schärfe und nicht selten ungerecht bekämpft [hat] _(s.u.)

Gernot's Link funtioniert nicht mehr, der Text  "Allgemeine Geschichte  der Philosophie" ist (wenigstens für mich) nur noch hier ↓ zugänglich (allerdings nicht immer leicht zu lesen):

Full text of "Allgemeine geschichte der philosophie, mit besonderer berücksichtigung der religionen"


Aus den Schriften des Aristoteles selbst,
welche hier die einzige sichere Handhabe bieten, ist nur so-
viel zu entnehmen, dafs Aristoteles oft genug platonische
Lehren mit aller Schärfe und nicht selten ungerecht bekämpft,
dabei aber überall den wissenschaftlichen Anstand zu wahren
weifs, so wenig wir auch bei seiner allem Mystischen ab-
geneigten Natur die hingebende Verehrung des Schülers für
seinen grofsen Meister oder auch nur ein wärmeres Gefühl
für dessen Ideale erwarten dürfen. Den Ton seiner Polemik
gegen Piaton mag uns die vielberufene Stelle Eth. Nik. I, 4.
p. 1096 a 12 vor Augen führen, wo Aristoteles es für mifslich
(xpcGavTs?) erklärt, den Begriff des Guten zu erörtern,hiä. xo
cpLAou^ avSpac eicaYayeiv xa dh■f^. hc'^eiz 6' av l'cwr ßsAXtcv elvat
y.cd Ssiv iizi c«XTjfia ye x-rjC al-q'^doiC xal xa cixeia avaipeiv,
aXXo? X£ y,od. 9!.aggc9cu^ ovxa?' dfJLOotv yotp ovxciv cptAoiv oc.cv

Beussen, GeBchichte der Philosophie. II, i. 21



322 ^^- Aristoteles.

TTpoTitidv TTjV dÄT,j£!.av, — „weü befreundete Männer die Ideen
hier hereingezogen haben; es dürfte aber wohl das Beste
sein und eine Pthcht, wo es sich um die Wahrheit handelt,
auch das Eigene einzureifsen, zumal für einen Philosophen,
denn wenn uns auch beide (der Freund und die Wahrheit)
lieb sind, so geziemt es sich doch, der Wahrheit die Ehre zu
geben". Auf Piaton wird auch mit Wahrscheinlichkeit das
Distichon aus einer Elegie des Aristoteles bezogen, welches
Olympiodoros im Kommentar zum Gorgias imter dem Titel
Tzgbc, Eu?»Yj[xov anführt  : 
öuasße«? C£;xvf,i; (f>i\lr^c '.^pucaTo ß(o;j.cv
av8p6c, cv ouft' aivelv Totöt, xaxoLCt *tr£|J.t?,
„pietätvoll hat er (Eudemos, wahrscheinlich der ältere diese^s
Namens, aus Kypros, ein Mitschüler des Aristoteles, "f bald
nach 357) einen Altar als Denkmal heiliger Freundschaft
errichtet für den Mann, den auch nur zu loben
schlechten Menschen nicht geziemt".

Edit:  Crossed with bearded


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Ein Schlechter darf sich nicht anmaßen, sich über ihn zu äußern


..und auch nicht, ihn zu beneiden? ('nichts liegt mir ferner als Neid..'). Schwieriger (für mich) Gedankengang.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ..und auch nicht, ihn zu beneiden?


Das stammt nicht von A. , sondern aus


Kobzar said:


> a historical novel about the Pythagoreans,



Edit:
Übrigens, nirgends steht, dass A. sich selbst für  den "Schlechten" hält.

"_Who am I to praise Plato?" _passt wirklich nicht, glaube ich.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Das stammt nicht von A.


Verzeihung. Der OP schrieb: ''it is Aristoteles who speaks about Plato there''..


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Der OP schrieb: ''it is Aristoteles who speaks about Plato there''..


In dem Roman werden ihm diese Worte eben in den Mund gelegt, nehme ich an.


----------



## bearded

OK, ich verstehe. Du meinst, die Worte dürften deshalb auch nicht völlig logisch sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

Laut "Allgemeine Geschichte der Philosophie" ist noch nicht einmal sicher, dass sich A's _"den auch nur zu loben schlechten Menschen nicht geziemt"_ auf P. bezieht. (_Auf Platon wird auch mit Wahrscheinlichkeit das Distichon aus einer Elegie des Aristoteles bezogen._)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verstehe es wie Gernot. Ich versuche auch, eine vereinfachte deutsche Version zu zeigen.

"Nichts liegt mir ferner als Neid gegenüber einen Manne, den noch nicht einmal zu loben einem Schlechten geziemt."

Ich hege keinerlei Neid auf einen Mann, wie ihn. (... der so brilliant/gut ist.) Ein schlechter (wie ich) wäre sogar unwürdig,  ihn zu loben.

"Schlecht" ist hier eine Art Untertreibung. (Ich weiß nicht wie man es genau nennt, wenn man so stark untertreibt, dass es bereits zum Gegenteil wird.)

Auf wen genau es sich bezieht, ist untergeordnet. Im Roman ist es ja klar.
Jedoch ist der Satz durchaus diffizil, denn eine sehr kleine Veränderung des Wortlauts könnte die Bedeutung stark ändern. Deshalb ist auch meine Interpretation mit Vorsicht zu betrachten.


----------



## JClaudeK

P.S.


Gernot Back said:


> What Aristotle wants to say [in this novel]  is not an insult, quite the opposite: _Who am I to praise Plato?
> It is inappropriate for someone mediocre like myself to even praise Plato._


Wenn man von der historischen Wahrheit (s.o.) absieht (wie das ja in Romanen oft der Fall ist), kann man den Satz tatsächlich so interpretieren.


----------



## bearded

Also logisch wäre mMn zu erwarten:  ''ich beneide einen solchen Mann absolut nicht, der nichts wert ist/den niemand lobt/den alle verachten'' , und nicht ''...der so brilliant ist, dass 'Schlechte' ihn sogar nicht zu loben würdig sind''.
Der OP-Satz erscheint mir auch in einem historischen Roman etwas...widersprüchlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Der OP-Satz erscheint mir [....] etwas...widersprüchlich.


Das stimmt. 
Demiurgs Übersetzung wäre logischer, wenn auch grammatikalisch nicht wirklich   dem Original entsprechend.

@Kobzar 
Vielleicht kannst Du uns ein bisschen mehr Kontext geben?


----------



## berndf

Kobzar said:


> the verb "(ge)ziemen" seems to demand a noun in the dative case (it should be said "dem… zu loben geziemt"), and by the way it also seems that "(ge)ziemen" is a reflexive verb, but the reflexive pronoun "sich" is lacking.


Those are two different verbs. _Jemandem (ge)ziemen_ means that something is appropriate for a certain person to do and _sich (ge)ziemen_ means that something is objectively appropriate to do, for anyone.

You may, though, add a prepositional clause, _für jemanden_, to the reflexive form producing the same meaning as the non-reflexive form with a dative object; but that is a special case.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> No, you are distorting it: _Noch nicht einmal _belongs to _zu loben_, not to _einem Schlechten._


My intuitive understanding is like Demiurgs: _Noch nicht einmal _belongs to _einem Schlechten.
_
But I agree, you interpretation makes more sense historically.


----------



## Hutschi

I think, too, it belongs to "loben". The sentence structure is rather clear here.

"Nichts liegt mir ferner als Neid gegenüber eine*m* Manne, den *(noch nicht einmal (zu loben)) einem Schlechten geziemt*."


Alle sollten ihn loben. Aber ist das auch gerechtfertigt? Darf ein Schlechter das tun?
Wer bin ich, dass ich ihn loben kann? Einem Schlechten (wie mir) geziemt es sich nicht.

Compare:
"Nichts liegt mir ferner als Neid gegenüber eine*n* Manne, den zu loben einem Schlechten geziemt."
Alle sollten ihn loben.

Edit: corrected typo in Original sentence "einem Manne" -- also in other sentences.


----------



## berndf

What can I say. The interpretation makes sense, both grammatically and pragmatically. But it did not come to me intuitively. It would have required a certain pronunciation in spoken language to evoke this interpretation


----------



## Hutschi

In my case it was vice versum. The other interpretation did not come intuitively. Even logically I have problems with the other interpretation. But it seems that the text is really fuzzy and has two solutions.

Could you, please explain the structure of your solution? I do not come to "einem Schlechten geziemen" directly but only via "einem Schlechten geziemt es nicht, den anderen zu loben."

But when I think about it, it might have just two connections: Wem geziemt es?  Was geziemt ihm?

So both together is correct.

Of course I have a certain intuitive pronunciation in mind.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kobzar said:


> the verb "(ge)ziemen" seems to demand a noun in the dative case


There _is_ a name in the dative case: "eine*m* Schlechten"!

Duden: geziemen
⟨jmd*m*. geziemt etw.⟩
1) jdm. gemäß sein; jemandem aufgrund seiner Stellung, Eigenschaften o. Ä. gebühren
_es geziemt dir nicht, danach zu fragen (= du darfst nicht danach fragen)_
cf:


JClaudeK said:


> Ein Schlechter darf sich nicht anmaßen,  sich über ihn (= den Mann) zu äußern,  nicht einmal positiv. #5





Kobzar said:


> (it should be said "dem… zu loben geziemt")


No, "den" refers to "Mann" (= Plato):  _"gegenüber eine*m* Mann(e), den ....."
_


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> No, "den" refers to "Mann" (= Plato): _"gegenüber eine*m* Mann(e), den ....."_


And this is the reason why it is accusative:


Kobzar said:


> Or is "den" the direct object of "loben"?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Einem Schlechten (wie mir) geziemt es sich nicht.


Ist das "sich" hier nicht 'unangebracht'?
Vergl.:


berndf said:


> Those are two different verbs. _Jemandem (ge)ziemen_ means that something is appropriate for a certain person to do and _sich (ge)ziemen_ means that something is objectively appropriate to do, for anyone.


----------



## Hutschi

Tatsächlich ist da "den".
"Nichts liegt mir ferner als Neid gegenüber eine*m* Manne, den noch nicht einmal zu loben einem Schlechten geziemt."

Es geziemt einem Schlechten nicht, den Mann zu loben, (für den ich keinen Neid empfinde).



> Bernd:
> "Einem Schlechten (wie mir) geziemt es sich nicht."
> Claude:
> "Ist das "sich" hier nicht 'unangebracht'?"


Du hast recht. Das "sich" ändert hier den Sprachstil. (Im gegebenen Kontext fühle ich zwar keinen Unterschied in der Bedeutung, aber es gibt einen im allgemeinen Fall - und wichtiger: Das Original enthält kein "sich".)

"Einem Schlechten (wie mir) geziemt es nicht, das und das zu tun oder zu lassen."
Ich korrigiere es oben. Danke für den Hinweis. Es war hier ein Versehen, weil ich mit "geziemen" fast immer "sich geziemen" verwende.



JClaudeK said:


> ...
> No, "den" refers to "Mann" (= Plato):  _"gegenüber eine*m* Mann(e), den ....."_






> JClaudeK said: ↑
> Ein Schlechter darf sich nicht anmaßen, sich über ihn (= den Mann) zu äußern, nicht einmal positiv. #5



This is what I say, too. The difference is only that I read "schlechter" here as self irony (Selbstironie).


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Tatsächlich ist da "den".
> "Nichts liegt mir ferner als Neid gegenüber einem Manne, den noch nicht einmal zu loben einem Schlechten geziemt."


Was meinst Du mit "Tatsächlich ist da 'den' "?


----------



## Hutschi

I mean "den" is available in the sentence and refers to "Einem Manne" as you said. I just wanted to confirm this in a short way.


----------



## Minnesota Guy

Kobzar--

This is not what you asked about, but as you translate, note the English form of this philosopher's name ("Aristotle") -- as in Gernot's note #3.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> I mean "den" is available in the sentence and refers to "Einem Manne" as you said. I just wanted to confirm this in a short way.


Ach so, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung, danke.


----------



## Kobzar

Demiurg said:


> As a main clause: _Es geziemt noch nicht einmal einem Schlechten ihn (= Plato) zu loben._
> 
> I understand it as an insult: _Even for a bad guy it's not appropriate to praise him (= Plato)._



Thank you for your answer. It could be so, but Aristoteles, despite being, as a philosopher, of a rather different temperament in comparison with Plato, and criticizing many Platonic doctrines, was nevertheless a disciple of Plato (the most formidable of all, I would say), and just in the previous sentence he has voiced his admiration towards his master ("Wir anderen quälen uns damit ab, Block für Block ein Gedankengebäude aufzurichten, das für alle Ewigkeit Bestand haben soll und kommen über die Fundamente nicht hinaus. Platon winkt mit der Rechten und schon erhebt sich ein Tempel mit schlanken korinthischen Säulen, dass es eine Lust ist, es anzusehen," that is, "We others struggle to raise an edifice of thoughts that has to survive for all the eternity, and we do not go beyond the foundations. Plato makes a signal with his right, and a temple with lean Corinthian columns rises, which it is a pleasure to look at").


----------



## Kobzar

Gernot Back said:


> No, you are distorting it: _Noch nicht einmal _belongs to _zu loben_, not to _einem Schlechten.
> _
> I understand it the other way around. What Aristotle wants to say is not an insult, quite the opposite: _Who am I to praise Plato?
> _
> _It is inappropriate for someone mediocre like myself to even praise Plato._​
> Cf.: Allgemeine Geschichte Der Philosophie



Thank you for your answer. Yes, I think this makes far more sense, bearing in mind that, as I told in my reply to Demiurg, Aristotle was a disciple of Plato, and, although his views were rather different, he expressed his admiration for his master.


----------



## Kobzar

bearded said:


> Hello
> I feel that _Neid _corresponds to 'envy' here, rather than to 'jealousy'.
> In my opinion, GBack's interpretation is correct - based on both the German text and the Greek verses he has quoted. However, why the speaker (Aristoteles) says that he absolutely does not envy Plato, is not fully clear to me in that context. Should it mean that Ar. does not consider himself worthy of even envying Plato...?
> 
> (please note: gegenüber eine_m_ Manne)



Thank you for your answer and for the "nuance" about "Neid." Aristotle's claim that he does not envy Plato can be understood because, despite being a disciple of Plato (the most formidable of all of Plato's disciples), his views were rather different, and a certain tension could be perceived between them. In the previous paragraphs of the chapter, Aristotle has more than once voiced his doubts about Plato's proposals, and, once the meeting is over, another disciple of Plato approaches Aristotle and tells him that their friends have noticed that his relationship to Plato is somewhat strained.


----------



## Kobzar

JClaudeK said:


> *+ 1*
> 
> Umformuliert: Einem Schlechten geziemt es noch nicht einmal, ihn (= den Mann) zu loben. = Ein Schlechter darf sich nicht anmaßen, sich über ihn (= den Mann) zu äußern,  nicht einmal positiv.
> 
> 
> Das geht m.M.n. allerdings zu weit, angesichts der Tatsache, dass A. _oft genug platonische Lehren mit aller Schärfe und nicht selten ungerecht bekämpft [hat] _(s.u.)
> 
> Gernot's Link funtioniert nicht mehr, der Text  "Allgemeine Geschichte  der Philosophie" ist (wenigstens für mich) nur noch hier ↓ zugänglich (allerdings nicht immer leicht zu lesen):
> 
> Full text of "Allgemeine geschichte der philosophie, mit besonderer berücksichtigung der religionen"
> 
> 
> Aus den Schriften des Aristoteles selbst,
> welche hier die einzige sichere Handhabe bieten, ist nur so-
> viel zu entnehmen, dafs Aristoteles oft genug platonische
> Lehren mit aller Schärfe und nicht selten ungerecht bekämpft,
> dabei aber überall den wissenschaftlichen Anstand zu wahren
> weifs, so wenig wir auch bei seiner allem Mystischen ab-
> geneigten Natur die hingebende Verehrung des Schülers für
> seinen grofsen Meister oder auch nur ein wärmeres Gefühl
> für dessen Ideale erwarten dürfen. Den Ton seiner Polemik
> gegen Piaton mag uns die vielberufene Stelle Eth. Nik. I, 4.
> p. 1096 a 12 vor Augen führen, wo Aristoteles es für mifslich
> (xpcGavTs?) erklärt, den Begriff des Guten zu erörtern,hiä. xo
> cpLAou^ avSpac eicaYayeiv xa dh■f^. hc'^eiz 6' av l'cwr ßsAXtcv elvat
> y.cd Ssiv iizi c«XTjfia ye x-rjC al-q'^doiC xal xa cixeia avaipeiv,
> aXXo? X£ y,od. 9!.aggc9cu^ ovxa?' dfJLOotv yotp ovxciv cptAoiv oc.cv
> 
> Beussen, GeBchichte der Philosophie. II, i. 21
> 
> 
> 
> 322 ^^- Aristoteles.
> 
> TTpoTitidv TTjV dÄT,j£!.av, — „weü befreundete Männer die Ideen
> hier hereingezogen haben; es dürfte aber wohl das Beste
> sein und eine Pthcht, wo es sich um die Wahrheit handelt,
> auch das Eigene einzureifsen, zumal für einen Philosophen,
> denn wenn uns auch beide (der Freund und die Wahrheit)
> lieb sind, so geziemt es sich doch, der Wahrheit die Ehre zu
> geben". Auf Piaton wird auch mit Wahrscheinlichkeit das
> Distichon aus einer Elegie des Aristoteles bezogen, welches
> Olympiodoros im Kommentar zum Gorgias imter dem Titel
> Tzgbc, Eu?»Yj[xov anführt  :
> öuasße«? C£;xvf,i; (f>i\lr^c '.^pucaTo ß(o;j.cv
> av8p6c, cv ouft' aivelv Totöt, xaxoLCt *tr£|J.t?,
> „pietätvoll hat er (Eudemos, wahrscheinlich der ältere diese^s
> Namens, aus Kypros, ein Mitschüler des Aristoteles, "f bald
> nach 357) einen Altar als Denkmal heiliger Freundschaft
> errichtet für den Mann, den auch nur zu loben
> schlechten Menschen nicht geziemt".
> 
> Edit:  Crossed with bearded



Thank you for your answer. Yes, neither does Gernot's link work for me, but the one you provide is fine. I did not know that Wortmann was almost literally quoting some verses attributed to Aristotle in praise of Plato. Surprisingly enough, as it might seem, the ancient Greek text of Aristotle makes Wortmann's German a bit easier to understand (we are talking about two very difficult languages…).


----------



## Kobzar

Minnesota Guy said:


> Kobzar--
> 
> This is not what you asked about, but as you translate, note the English form of this philosopher's name ("Aristotle") -- as in Gernot's note #3.



Thank you too for making me pay attention to that!


----------



## Kobzar

Well, I have not the time for replying to all of you, but let me give you warm thanks for all your quick and enlightening feedback. Best regards.


----------



## Kobzar

JClaudeK said:


> Das stimmt.
> Demiurgs Übersetzung wäre logischer, wenn auch grammatikalisch nicht wirklich   dem Original entsprechend.
> 
> @Kobzar
> Vielleicht kannst Du uns ein bisschen mehr Kontext geben?


 
Just in the previous sentence, in the chapter that I am translating, Aristotle has voiced his admiration towards his master ("Wir anderen quälen uns damit ab, Block für Block ein Gedankengebäude aufzurichten, das für alle Ewigkeit Bestand haben soll und kommen über die Fundamente nicht hinaus. Platon winkt mit der Rechten und schon erhebt sich ein Tempel mit schlanken korinthischen Säulen, dass es eine Lust ist, es anzusehen," which I have provisorily translated as follows: "We others struggle to raise an edifice of thoughts that has to survive for all the eternity, and we do not go beyond the foundations. Plato makes a signal with his right, and a temple with lean Corinthian columns rises, which it is a pleasure to look at").


----------

